# HUGE Maryland Monster Buck HUGE!!!



## Jungda99

Look at this huge buck. I got this in an email today and thought you guys might like it. The story went like this.

Hunter shatters Maryland state record The buck had 13 points on each 25-inch antler. The entire rack slightly more than 21 inches tip to tip. After measuring all the antler tines & space between the prongs, Crutchfield's total score was 268 4/8 inches, breaking the mark set in 1987 of 228 4/8 inches (antlers are measured in 1/8th-inch increments). "That's stunning. That's a beast," said Paul Peditto, the head of DNR's Wildlife and Heritage Service. For Crutchfield, Monday afternoon's hunt in southern Charles County was a waiting game that began just minutes after he settled into his tree stand and heard a sound behind him in a marsh. "I turned around and seen him lay down about 100 yards away," Crutchfield, 39, a Charles County native and a firefighter at the Indian Head Naval Surface Weapons Center. "I seen him shake his head and could see just a bit of his rack. I seen him last year and I knew he was big." To calm his nerves, he called a hunting buddy, who reminded Crutchfield that he had plenty of daylight left and to take deep breaths. About an hour passed as the hunter calculated the distance and thought about the shot. Suddenly, about 40 yards behind the big buck, an eight-point buck walked out. Minutes later, "my deer stood up and it was over like that," said Crutchfield, who after looking at the buck called his friend again to alert him that the state record was in jeopardy. While the unsymmetrical antlers on Crutchfield's buck will never be mistaken for the world record of 333 7/8 inches, they easily made the 185-inch minimum to be included in the next edition of the Boone and Crockett award book.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Those dont even look real.


----------



## stonebroke

GooseBuster3 said:


> Those dont even look real.


They're for real. It's been pretty big news around the country. What's surprising is how small the body is in comparison to the antlers.


----------



## 870 XPRS

What does that weigh,,,,,107??


----------



## USSapper

Awesome buck. I am amazed he kept his calm. Hopefully it was fair chase this time?


----------



## Danimal

I agree the picture does look a little wierd, but.... Here's a little more info for you.

There are no deer hunting farms in MD. Everything in MD is fair chase. Charles County is in southern MD and has a lot of farms and swamps (good food and mineral sources). That would help explain the large antler growth. Large bodied white-tail deer are not common in MD (most less than 200 pounds.)

(There is also Calvert Cliffs Nuclear power plant within about 20 miles.....hmmmmmmmm)

Here is a link from the Baltimore Sun Newspaper.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/outd ... &cset=true


----------



## USSapper

Looks alot like this one

[siteimg]5516[/siteimg]


----------



## stonebroke

USSapper said:


> Looks alot like this one
> 
> [siteimg]5516[/siteimg]


Nope, this one is way prettier. The buck ain't bad either. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

870,

The antlers weighed 107 lbs the deer total weighed 207. lol

Thats a really nice deer. It's cool that a everyday person, aka Firefighter got that awsome deer. It gets old seeing professional hunters taking these big deer.

I say congrats.


----------



## Csquared

Someone please tell me if there's anything sexier than a cute female holding her rack!


----------



## Csquared

Someone please tell me if there's anything sexier than a cute female holding her rack!


----------



## kase

the maryland buck looks way more impressive than the sota one. i don't care who is holding it.

kase


----------

